# $$$ for Snow Tires



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

WTF!! I live in ****s Creek Maine and the good snow tires (BFG's, Coopers) are going for $200+ EACH. Is this a reasonable price? Would I be better off shopping for tires on the internet?


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

$170 for Coopers load range E in my area of NY. Online seems cheaper but by the time you ship and get mounted it will probably be the same or more. I prefer to buy local so when and if you need to replace one local dealer will have incentive. Tuff to find a diner to cook the eggs I bring with me.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

You'd be better off Not buying the name brand. If you buy on the internet,, most of your savings will be used up on shipping and then paying someone local to install and balance them. I put 31x10x15's on my truck for $398 out the door at Belle tire. They are made by cooper but have a funky name,, and the tread looks just like the BFG treads,,, They were new be4 last years snow,, I had no problems at all,,, not stuck,, no slip, Plus more money in my pocket. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Dogbonz said:


> ...I put 31x10x15's on my truck for $398 out the door at Belle tire....


I wish 17" tires were that cheep. They aren't. $860 for 4 snows mounted and thats the "friend" price. :crying: payup


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm not sure where ****'s Creek is, but if you can get to Augusta or where I am (25 miles east of Augusta), I'll check around for you. I looked at your profile and looks like you're wanting 16" tires. The 17" are insane. Anyway, let me know and I'll check around for you. I'm pretty sure I can do better than $200 a tire for Cooper Discoverer M&S 16" tires.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a set of Blizzaks with one winter on them, mounted and balanced on Chevy rims, trying to unload em for $350.


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought 4 used BFG A\T's 275/65/16's for $120 mounted and balanced they have about or a little less then halve tread left . I think thats a fair deal I looked at walmarts cheapest A\T tire and they were $117 for one.


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

Have you looked at wild country brand yet, I have the xtx tread on front of my 1 ton....50,000 mile warranty. They also have a rougher treads if you wish. Load range e also. For two 235x85x16 wher 237.00 + tax, that was mounted and balanced, not bad for 50,000 mile tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I just got a price for 285/65 or 70/ 17's of $179 mounted and balanced. That was for the cooper mud terrain tires.


----------



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

How are the Firestones vs the Coopers? I hear they're a knockoff of the Coopers, and I found a place in Camden that will sell me a set for just under $500.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I just got a price for 285/65 or 70/ 17's of $179 mounted and balanced. That was for the cooper mud terrain tires.


Great looking tire but no siping so not so good in ice/snow.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

northernnewbie said:


> How are the Firestones vs the Coopers? I hear they're a knockoff of the Coopers, and I found a place in Camden that will sell me a set for just under $500.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys!


Thats like saying how is the Chevy vs the GMC What size and models? I know Cooper makes a bunch of white labels but no Firestones that I am aware of. -been wrong before....


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I bought Wild Country XRT IIs from VIP last winter, not the most aggressive tread, but they actually work great, mud tires are for mud anyway, you don't need super-aggressive for plowing. I only paid $80 a piece for 235-85-16s, load range E. Some of the Wild Country tires are made by Good Year, some by Cooper. I forget which these ones are, I think Cooper. But I've been very happy with the performance and ride of these tires. And $80 was a good deal, considering that I need to buy 6 of them at a time. They also carry a more aggressive tire that they bill as the best snow plowing tire available. I think it's called the XTX or something. $200 a piece is an absolute ripoff. Don't pay for the name, tires are all made by a few select companies and relabeled anyway. Don't think the snow knows what it says on the sidewall. I've priced a lot of tires, and VIP consistently has the best price. I had a set of Futura MTs from Pep Boys a few years back, they were awesome too.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

Some info about "snow tires...

M+S are not true snow tires. In order to be a true snow tire it needs to have the Mountain/snowflake symbol branded on the sidewall of the tire.










Full information canbe found at http://www.tirerack.com/winter/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=125

Derek


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

$780 for a set of Good Year wrangar MTR's


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Man!
You guys are paying big dollars for tires!!!LOL
I guess I should shut up, seens how I just did the same!!!!
I bought a set of Tires, load e 10 ply for my 3/4 ton, Dodge, and Gave 550.00 mounted and balanced. Not bad I guess. They are the exact same as BFG M/T's but less money.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

144 for bridgestone rts at sears here in NJ


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I paid 130 per tire for BFG 265/75/16E Commercial tractions. I mount and balance myself so I can save there but still expensive.


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I paid $630 all 4 mounted and balanced 245/75/16 coopers


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

blk90s13 said:


> 144 for bridgestone rts at sears here in NJ


what rim size?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

jbone said:


> I paid $630 all 4 mounted and balanced 245/75/16 coopers


what kind of coopers?


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Rowski said:


> Some info about "snow tires...
> 
> M+S are not true snow tires. In order to be a true snow tire it needs to have the Mountain/snowflake symbol branded on the sidewall of the tire.
> 
> ...


I have to assume that you are not referring to Cooper Discoverer M+S because they are absolutey true snow tires! They have the mountain snowflake symbol ( at least mine do). Tirerack is a good site for info on the many brands they carry, but since Cooper is not one of them you shouldn't make an assertion based on incomplete information.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

winged1dur said:


> I have to assume that you are not referring to Cooper Discoverer M+S because they are absolutey true snow tires! They have the mountain snowflake symbol ( at least mine do). Tirerack is a good site for info on the many brands they carry, but since Cooper is not one of them you shouldn't make an assertion based on incomplete information.


Not all M+S tires have that. I think that was his point, if it does not have the snow flake then it's not rated snow tire.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

belle tire just got me for $758.92 plus $40.00 for an alignment for a set of 4 toyo open country 285/75/16 but from what i have heard you can plow snow in two wheel drive.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

S-10 Plower said:


> ... from what i have heard you can plow snow in two wheel drive.


sure if your 20000lb 10 wheeler with a municipal blade and your driving forward all the time. otherwise doing drives in 2 wheel sucks, your always slipping when you are starting up to push or have just pushed.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

> have to assume that you are not referring to Cooper Discoverer M+S because they are absolutely true snow tires! They have the mountain snowflake symbol ( at least mine do). Tirerack is a good site for info on the many brands they carry, but since Cooper is not one of them you shouldn't make an assertion based on incomplete information.


Easy does it!

So.... what make you think I have incomplete information?

I have a Tire rack wholesale account...

I sell the full line of Cooper tires...

I sell the full North American line of Nokian tires...

Have access to almost any tire...

I don't claim to know everything about snow tires but I do have a bit of knowledge.

BTW... I have nothing against Cooper M+S. They are a good tire for the money. I don't run them on any of my trucks, the studs don't stay put.

Derek


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I live in MA and just bought 4 BFG All Terrains from a company in Arkansas. Cheapest price around and FREE SHIPPING. Thats right, the dealer made up no difference in shipping because the tires were cheaper and the shipping was free. Fast too, and they were not outdated tires. I cant wait to buy another set off this guy. Found and bought the tires on EBAY. Good luck!


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

In all this tire discussion I forgot about this tire. I had a customer bring in a set last winter and mount them up. He likes them. I have not had a chance buy and try.

Green diamond tire.http://greendiamondtire.com/index.html

A link directly to truck section. http://greendiamondtire.com/productsny2.html

If the tire perform as they say they do the price is not all that bad.

Derek


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

*Aren't all green diamonds retreads?*

Even "retread" tires are not all that much cheaper. Just purchased a set (for work) of 265/75R16 all terrain w/ green diamond compound. $450 shipped to my door, $12.50 each for mounting and balancing. Grand total of $500. I do like the green diamond tires in an all terrain tread as they are pretty good in the snow, wear well and can run them all year 'round. Run them on several vehicles, had no problems.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*Decent Tire price...*



northernnewbie;322615 said:


> WTF!! I live in ****s Creek Maine and the good snow tires (BFG's, Coopers) are going for $200+ EACH. Is this a reasonable price? Would I be better off shopping for tires on the internet?


I bought 4 Green Diamond Icelander AT tires, tax, mounting, balancing, new hi-press, valve stems, $762.
Also their warranty is for a new tire replacement for the life of the tire, in case of a defect, -which is very rare! 
Size- 265/70R/17. They replaced my Cooper M&S.


----------



## mmcolorado (Sep 3, 2008)

northernnewbie;322615 said:


> WTF!! I live in ****s Creek Maine and the good snow tires (BFG's, Coopers) are going for $200+ EACH. Is this a reasonable price? Would I be better off shopping for tires on the internet?


I'd go to tirerack.com
I don't think you'll beat their prices, great info and survey comparison. They test all their tires on their own test track. You can also call them and they're very helpful, Talk to Dallas at ext 267


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

a set of firestone destination AT 245-70 r 17 cost me $609 installd mounted and blanced it was like 141 a tire. I had it written in my budget for 200 a tire so i just bought what i wanted


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Detroitdan;322911 said:


> I bought Wild Country XRT IIs from VIP last winter, not the most aggressive tread, but they actually work great, mud tires are for mud anyway, you don't need super-aggressive for plowing. But I've been very happy with the performance and ride of these tires.


I need to make a slight correction to this old post. THOSE TIRES SUCKED! I liked them at first because they rode so much better than the bald Goodyears I took off, but when I really got to plowing they were not aggressive enough. Wore out really quickly, and at the beginning of last year they were worn enough that I couldn't do anything in the snow. Go stuck or was spinning all the time, even with a lot of weight on, 4wd with a locked rear axle. 
I always wanted to upsize to 255/85s, which narrowed my field of contenders, but Interco makes a TrXus MT in that size. Had them on my Jeep and loved them, so when I found a sale online I snapped them up. Paid $129 apiece for them midwinter, and it was a whole new truck plowing. Never got stuck or spun again. Doesn't slide sideways on sidehills either, which is normally a downfall with a locker. They're only load range D, however with the larger size comes higher weight capacity (and a reinforced sidewall for offroad), and with four wheels in the back the numbers add up to higher than what I need as far as weight carrying capacity. I've had it overloaded and the sidewalls don't bulge out quite as bad as the load range E Wild Countrys did. The tread looks wicked aggressive like a Swamper, but it's actually smaller and tighter, makes almost no noise on the highway. Balanced them with beads, rides as smooth as silk. Or at least as close to silk as an old one ton dually diesel can.
Now my only concern is making the knobby tread last a reasonable amount of time. I'm a little worried the heavy truck will wear them down faster than a highway tread.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanx for the follow up!

C.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i dont know what you have on there now but i just run a/t all year round and never have a problem in the snow the only people i know with snowtires is my cuz who only uses his truck for plowing and he bought them b.c they were cheaper....so i dont know how worth it they are ive been plowing for 7years now hes been plowing for 15ish and he said he never had a problem with a/t or mudders but snows are cheaper and thats why he runs them


----------

